# Mods



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, I got the new digital camera out and although some pictures are a little blurry, you should get what I have going on. The spice organizers are just snap together drawer organizers that I found at WalMart. They stack too, so I was able to stack two without having them slide apart. The SS shelves and baskets came from Target. Meaure your cabinets ,width, height and depth, take a tape measure with you to the store just to be sure to get the most that your cabinets will accomodate. I was able to get two shelves per cabinet. The baskets will only fit on the top shelf. I added rubber shelf liner to keep the SS racks from sliding below and on top of shelves.

For the bathroom, I decided to do a toilet paper holder rather than drill into my walls or cabinets and I don't even move it during transport because it is secure. When we travel, I lay a towel in the tub, move the shampoo basket, all trash cans that are loose, toilet bowl brush, toothbrush holder and handsoap to the tub. In the kitchen, I use the sinks for the utensil basket, dish soap dispenser and all the items on the bay window ledge. It only takes a second to secure everything and makes it feel more like home.

The shoe thing for the outside of the bathroom door helps keep shoes out of the floor to trip over, so I love that. Just have the kids wash off their shoes with the outside shower , lay on a towel to dry and then store.

We have several other mods that we are working on such as shelving for Sony PS and X Box. We ran wiring for surround sound, satellite connector, XM Radio etc, but my husband is not ready to unveil this. We will include this in the mods links later.

I found a collapsible laundry basket at WalMart that fits right in the small wardrobe along with an ironing pad, and drying rack. I am thinking about taking out the drying rack though and putting shelving in this cabinet. The iron is on my appliance shelf above the spice and food cabinet along with mixer, smoothie maker (for margaritas) toaster and all my tuperware. By the way, they make collapsible tuperware stuff now that takes up almost no room. Found that at Walmart too.

Hope you enjoy and happy organizing! icon_sunny.gif

Darlene

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=288[/IMG


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang,

I can't make the link work.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Hope you enjoy and happy organizing! icon_sunny.gif
> 
> Darlene
> 
> ...


Your link doesn't work; copying and pasting the link plus the [/IMG that wasn't included in the link into a browser doesn't work either.....









Dana


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> prevish gang,
> 
> I can't make the link work.
> 
> ...


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=288

Try this and see if this works.
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > prevish gang,
> ...


I checked and it still didn't work. I had tried it initially and it did, so I will try to fix it. I will repost later.
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308 said:
> ...


I am going to try to paste this again. Sorry guys. I am still new at this.

www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=user&user=1946&op=view_album&album=288


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Try This 

Link to thier website pictures


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > prevish gang said:
> ...


See if this one works.

prevish gang gallery


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > prevish gang said:
> ...


How did you do this? I am evidently technically challenged? I need a handicap sticker for my post page. Thanks to you and Ghosty.
Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Great mods in the kitchen! I'm looking around for some of that stuff myself.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great mods Darlene








The racks in the pantry look great









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice mods Darlene. You've made your Outback a home!

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Very nice mods Darlene. You've made your Outback a home!
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments everyone. I am an organizer and a nester. I have to make even a hotel room home


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Copy the URL you want to use, then click on the "http://" button at the top.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Copy the URL you want to use, then click on the "http://" button at the top.
> [snapback]100031[/snapback]​


Thanks for educating me.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Darlene!!
That's some neat organizing you've done there!! If you're through with yours, you can do mine!!!







Where'd you find all the neat stuff?? WalMart? I especially like the way you did the cooking utensils and spices!! The way the drawers are done, there's no practical way to put silverware/cooking utensils in the drawers. I feel another "shopping therapy" trip coming on!!







I'm going off in the camper, Thursday, in the N GA area. W4DRR (Bob and Doris) were nice enough to recommend a campground in the area (thanks, BTW sunny ).
I'm gonna work on things some, while I'm camping.......get ideas that will work for me and make notes, and then shop away!! Your OB looks like a "home away from home"!! Hi, gang, you know me and the "previshgang" Darlene were named after the same person? The "Darlene" on the Mickey Mouse Club!!








Can't beat that!
Darlene action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

wow. you were a busy camper.








Mods look great..


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Darlene!!
> That's some neat organizing you've done there!! If you're through with yours, you can do mine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Darlene!
I have added a couple of new things since the last post. I went to Target yesterday and got a tie type of Waverly fabricshower curtain(sage polka dot to match decor) and one of the tension shower curtain rods(I hate putting holes in anything). I folder the shower curtain in half so the print was on both sides of the rooms and mounted it just behind the pantry cabinet and in front of the bathroom door. I used the white shower rod so it blends with the ceiling and it is a perfect fit. It folds right against the wall, but will give us that private dressing area that we need since the bathroom is too small to change in. I got my husband to get one of those kick plates for your front door in brushed nickel sinced I had changed my cabinet knobs and we are going to use some liquid nails to secure it to the wall beside the stove for fire protection. I noticed when I was cooking bacon that I was getting spatters on the wall and felt uneasy about the flame from the stove being too close to the wall. We also got a rounded corner shelf from Lowes in white that we are going to mount behind the pantry cabinet and above the kids tv area for the sony playstation and xbox. He is going to cut a little piece off the back so that the cord from the tv can come up through the back for plugging in and this in addition will make for a flush mount. It looked so sloppy to have all these things piled up on top of one another. He also bought a shelf to go on the wall over our bed for an alarm clock, reading materials and some votive candles. You know you have to have a little "atmoshere" to heighten the mood














if you get my drift. I think we are going to put some shelves in the smaller wardrobe where we have our clothes hamper because we can stack more clothes on shelves than we could hang. So get your butt to Target and Walmart and get modding.








Have a good day, my fellow mouseketeer!
Darlene P


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Darlene,

Great job on the mods! Love how organized the kitchen and pantry look!

C-Mac


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

Just don't knock over the candles in the Queen slide and get a hot waxing. I gota get my wife out here to see your mods. Nice.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Sigearny said:


> Just don't knock over the candles in the Queen slide and get a hot waxing. I gota get my wife out here to see your mods. Nice.
> [snapback]104567[/snapback]​


I try to blow them out before the queen slide starts to move too much.







I'd hate to have to explain the burns







I told my husband to make sure that shelf was secure since I didn't want to get bonked on the head in the middle of the night. Glad you enjoyed the mods. I told my husband the house is too big now and hard to clean. The Outback is so comfortable and organized that it is easy and fast to clean. He said to sell the kids and the house and we'll be on our way!















Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Candles are only good on top of birthday cake...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Candles are only good on top of birthday cake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, no, no. where is the romance?









Candles make everyone look younger EXCEPT when they are on top of a birthday cake!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Candles in the camper. dunno

You accidentally start a fire and that thing is gone in less than 5 min.

Sorry, but not me









John


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I prefer flashlights to candles in a camper- I KNOW its' not as romantic, but if there is lost POWER, then I can play shadow puppets on the ceiling...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> I prefer flashlights to candles in a camper- I KNOW its' not as romantic, but if there is lost POWER, then I can play shadow puppets on the ceiling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, here is the problem. Your hands have a better purpose than to make shadow puppets







candles or not!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> pjb2cool said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer flashlights to candles in a camper- I KNOW its' not as romantic, but if there is lost POWER, then I can play shadow puppets on the ceiling...
> ...


Never said he was using his hands...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > pjb2cool said:
> ...


Guess you have a point there. I don't have that special talent, so I wasn't thinking clearly. Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

It's not a very technical mod at all, but I put up a paper towel dispenser with a roll of those blue shop towels inside my forward luggage hatch. That way when I am cooking, putting away the sewer hose or anything else messy I have paper towels handy on the outside. I am looking for light duty hydraulic lifting arms to hold the hatch lids open since the little plastic retainers are breaking one by one. Anyone know of a source for these?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> It's not a very technical mod at all, but I put up a paper towel dispenser with a roll of those blue shop towels inside my forward luggage hatch. That way when I am cooking, putting away the sewer hose or anything else messy I have paper towels handy on the outside. I am looking for light duty hydraulic lifting arms to hold the hatch lids open since the little plastic retainers are breaking one by one. Anyone know of a source for these?
> [snapback]105580[/snapback]​


Post a picture of it...we love pictures!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your mods look great.
















Thor


----------

